# Can't wait to get first kitty!



## Nyan (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi all!
I'm hoping I can learn more about life with cats from all of you.

I currently have no cat. I've wanted a cat since I was a very young child but was not allowed since my mother had severe allergies. I'm all grown up now and in my own home, living with my spouse who is an experienced cat person. He's had cats his entire life and they all either followed him home or were adopted from free to a good home ads.

His last cat passed away before we started living together and now he keeps asking me if I want to get my very own kitty. Well, yes! He's letting me pick as long as we get a purring machine (in his words: "a little diesel engine").

I got tested for cat allergies a few months ago just to be sure I'm not like my mom, and it was negative. I've also been visiting the local shelter weekly, and letting cats climb all over me and lick me and stuff, but I don't react at all.

I haven't had much luck finding a cat at the shelter, surprisingly! We were hoping to get an older cat (ie. not a kitten). A couple of days ago I found a kitty I really, really liked but he got adopted within 20 minutes of me asking questions about him. I was heartbroken, but at least he got a home. I'm kind of picky, I think because I've never had a cat before and this is something I've been waiting for my entire life. It has to feel special!

I also like certain breeds and have been considering that route as well. Doing my research, I think I would pick either a ragdoll, ragamuffin, or snowshoe - based on the characteristics I like in a cat. I'm hoping I can learn more from people who live with these kinds of cats before deciding.

Looking forward to reading stuff on the forums!
:2kitties


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Have you checked out Petfinder for your area? Or a breed-specific rescue? I adopted Cinderella and Cleo from Craigslist and the twinz from Petfinder.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Howw EXCITING for you....and hubby!! 

That happened to me lots..I'd like a cat...but sorry already adopted...I was surprised at how many cats were being adopted! Anyways...I found gizmo on petfinder...you can search breeds....also..check breeders...some will have olser cats that have retired..or of pet quality (not show cats)

When you find the one you want (there will be many  ) act fast...to make sure you get the one you want...I finally got lucky...gizmo was promised to someone else but never showed up to pick her up...they then called me (mind you I harrasses the rescue place about her  I wanted her...sooo glad she is my family!! Marshall was onlly at petco a week when I snatched up that love!!

Good luck! So excited for you!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Nyan said:


> Hi all!
> I've also been visiting the local shelter weekly, and letting cats climb all over me and lick me and stuff, *but I don't react at all*.
> 
> I haven't had much luck finding a cat at the shelter, surprisingly! *We were hoping to get an older cat* (ie. not a kitten).
> :2kitties


 
I am very happy you are entering the wonderful world of life with a kitty!! I would highly recommend letting DH help you choose a cat! He has the experience and the insight to help you make an informed decision. 

Why not react?? Your interaction with them is important in seeing how they will react to YOU!! If you want a cat that will be loving and a little diesel then you need to see how they will react to your voice, hand gestures and body language.

*THANK YOU for adopting an older kitty!!* They are often overlooked and euthanized because people prefer kittens without thinking that this cute lovable kitten will be a terror for the first year or so then grow up to be......AN ADULT CAT!! Horrors!! :yikes It may take a bit longer to earn the trust and love of an adult but it is SO worth it! :heart

Petfinder and Craigslist are a great resource for finding a specific breed, but don't overlook a typical domestic short (or long) hair from a shelter. There is no guarantee that any of your specific breeds will be a purring machine or a lap cat.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I think it's great also that you are adopting an older kitty. There is a Petsupermarket by my house that has cats for adoption from the SPCA and there is the sweetest little black kitty, a girl, she has been there for months, and all the kittens have come and gone, it's so sad. I'm hoping she will find someone soon, but yeah, the older kitties don't move along as quickly as the cute babies do. 

Best of luck to you as you find a kitty. You will have a friend like none you have ever had.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

howsefrau32 said:


> I think it's great also that you are adopting an older kitty. There is a Petsupermarket by my house that has cats for adoption from the SPCA and there is the sweetest little black kitty, a girl, *she has been there for months, and all the kittens have come and gone, it's so sad. I'm hoping she will find someone soon*, but yeah, the older kitties don't move along as quickly as the cute babies do.
> 
> Best of luck to you as you find a kitty. You will have a friend like none you have ever had.


I know how you feel! There is a 17 yo at Animal Control (in foster care now), that is just tugging at my heartstrings. She has the sweetest face. I'm thankful she is in foster care with her sibling. She has been on Petfinder.com for a couple months and I cry each time I see her but with 5 here already, I just can't do it.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/26082529/


----------



## Nyan (Oct 8, 2013)

Marcia said:


> Why not react?? Your interaction with them is important in seeing how they will react to YOU!!


Haha that's not what I meant at all. I meant I don't get an allergic reaction. :smile: I pet them and talk to them and if they want to play I play with them.

On the way home today I went to the shelter again and spent some time with the cats. The shelter has rooms for the cats and you can go and sit on the floor with the kitties for as long as you want. There weren't many that I could see today though because they've had an outbreak of URIs and they have to keep some of the rooms locked down for quarantine.

I do check out petfinder and the local rescues regularly. I found a kitty I really liked a while ago but when we phoned the rescue she was already adopted. (good for her, sad for me! lol) Just gotta keep looking I guess.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

It's so exciting getting a new furry family member. My biggest piece of advice is once you find one that clicks, just go for it, don't over think it because you might lose your chance! We literally raced to the shelter to fill out our cats forms when we adopted him because there was a lot of interest in general since it was around Christmas time


----------

